# My wee setup



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

My modified 83 Europiccola and 1zpresso jxpro


----------



## Rapid (Jun 12, 2020)

When I read the title of this post I really wasn't sure what to expect..... 😮


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

Rapid said:


> When I read the title of this post I really wasn't sure what to expect..... 😮


 😂 Bit of Scottish humour, sounds a lot dirtier than I meant it to be.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

reminds me of the wee man


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

> 1 minute ago, Stanic said:
> 
> reminds me of the wee man


 You know it's bad when some one who speaks the same language as you has to act as a translator when you go abroad 😂, it's a tough life being a scotsman


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

That looks like something my husband would like me to have......nice and small 😄.

I'd love to have the manual kit myself but unfortunately I have a weak wrist after an injury ☹.


----------



## StevenG91 (Dec 7, 2019)

DDoe said:


> That looks like something my husband would like me to have......nice and small 😄.
> 
> I'd love to have the manual kit myself but unfortunately I have a weak wrist after an injury ☹.


 You could always get a spring lever 😏👌


----------

